# JD 1070 with post auger



## Mecheng (Jan 21, 2005)

Here's my JD 1070. I'm testing a post auger I picked up at an auction.
JD1070


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome Mecheng:friends: Nice looking tractor you have.:thumbsup: If you have alot of holes to dig you will love that post hole digger.:winky:


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Mecheng! real nice machine you have there! Do you have any other attachments for it?


----------



## Mecheng (Jan 21, 2005)

Thanks, 

The auger is a John Deere model 31, I think 70's vintage. The output shaft diameter on the gear box 1.375" but has an adpter to make it 2.550" (same as Danuser augers) It came with only a 14" diameter JD auger. Last year it got old quick backfilling my fence post holes with sand and water for 20 7-8" diameter posts. I had a friend make an adapter to fit the more standard 2" auger bits. No I just have to buy or find one. CAD drawings of both adapters availalbe upon request.

Attachments

Homemade boom
Homemade 3 pt trailer hitch with 2" receiver
Agril 60" roto tiller
Old case two bottom plow
John Deere 6' mower
Ferguson cultivator
2 section drag harrow
KingKutter 6' box frame disc
Farmstar 2 bushel seed spreader
TSC subsoiler with hook fro burrying cable and pipe

But the one I use the most is a pickup bed trailer with a tool box welded in front of the bed.


----------

